# Congress and money making idea's



## SweetOpal (Jun 7, 2008)

I was just talking with my Classic Committee chair and we came up with a very good idea to fix some of the issues. One of the reasons as many have discussed on the other thread is the fact that Congress needs to make money....and if the show would make money then we wouldn't be in the prediciment of always looking for the most reasonable facility. This is our show and we make it what it is.

[SIZE=18pt]SPONSORSHIP[/SIZE]-can be the answer!!!!

We have a total of 335 class's this year. Here are some figures and suggested Sponsorship amounts.

235 Open class @ $25 per class =$ 5,875

37 Youth class'[email protected] $ 15 per class =$ 555

26 Jr/Sr [email protected] $ 50 per class=$ 1,300

37 Grand Class's @ $100 per class=$ 3,700

total for sponsors =$ 11,430

Imagine what a difference this would make when you argue where to hold a show.

There has to be ways to make this a more productive show, we already know it is not moving to Texas or California.

I know each person has seperate finances, and I don't know what ones are only mine, I do know there has to be one time I can give up going out to eat or getting my nails done to be able to come up with the $ 25 to sponsor one class, or not go through the McDonald's drive thru for the youth sponsorship.

I know I could ask my brother in law who doesn't do horses for a sponsor espcecially if it meant having his name in the show premium. I am pretty sure we would still have time if people sent in spornsorships to get them in the premium, I know that I would like to hear my farm name or even mine and my hubbys name listed for Youth Roadster Sponsor...I think this could really be a good idea and makes it alot easier to Sponsor instead of the suggested rates to get a page or a table. Just my .2 cents.

Edited to ad: Belinda just noted that if you sponsor a grand/stakes class, you would be invited to center ring to present the Champion award as well!!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice idea , i hope to sponser a few classes this year.

Nice Idea Jennifer


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 8, 2008)

With me being new to the Shetlan Pony ring. I think this is a excellent idea. I would love to sponser a class or two atleast.


----------

